# Toppers RV



## txbassmn (May 19, 2007)

Has anyone done business with Toppers RV. I took my trailer in on Dec. 11th for a bad front ac and haven't heard back from them and got to thinking that maybe I should call and see how it was going. They said the ac unit is still on order. Does anyone know if this seems normal or if this is taking a while just to replace an ac. It's been over 3 months now.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thats too long for a AC PPL has them in stock


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

should of took no more than 5 business days


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

txbassmn said:


> Has anyone done business with Toppers RV. I took my trailer in on Dec. 11th for a bad front ac and haven't heard back from them and got to thinking that maybe I should call and see how it was going. They said the ac unit is still on order. Does anyone know if this seems normal or if this is taking a while just to replace an ac. It's been over 3 months now.


Did you buy the trailer at Topper's? If not they are working on all of their customer units first. Par for the course with a lot of RV dealers. Some won't even work on RV's unless it is ones they have sold. If you get fed up call RV Masters.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Another vote for PPL, great folks to deal with.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

PPL or Channelview RV. You don't have to take it back to the selling dealer for warranty on appliances, axles, etc. Any authorized repair shop can do it. Just be sure first. Only thing the seller has to repair is structural....frame, etc.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

X2 for RV Masters. Kind of out of the way but do good work in a reasonable time frame.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Just find a repair shop that does not sell new RV's. PPL, Channelview RV, RV Masters, etc. 
I think you got the classic "backlot".


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Best thing is show up unannounced and see what is going on. Go up on the roof to see if the AC has been messed with, if not, hook it up and tell them you are taking it camping. 

There are lots of mobile repair techs that will fix it at your house. Call one of them and get them to come replace it. It is a 3-4 hr job max.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

I live about 5 minutes from there and both my father in law and I thought they were the rudest, jack hole people I have ever dealt with. We both have TT that needed minor repairs and we each had a list of parts (latches, door handles etc). They ignored us until I leaned over the counter and said "Hey". I told them what we were doing and he pushed a huge catalog at me and told me to look them up, get the numbers, and then email him a list. I considered making him eat the catalog. A few days later re-hashing in front of a local know-it-all, we found that their business is largely based on internet sales, and walk-ins are low on their list.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

el dorado said:


> I live about 5 minutes from there and both my father in law and I thought they were the rudest, jack hole people I have ever dealt with. We both have TT that needed minor repairs and we each had a list of parts (latches, door handles etc). They ignored us until I leaned over the counter and said "Hey". I told them what we were doing and he pushed a huge catalog at me and told me to look them up, get the numbers, and then email him a list. I considered making him eat the catalog. A few days later re-hashing in front of a local know-it-all, we found that their business is largely based on internet sales, and walk-ins are low on their list.


X2 I had the very same experience with the parts/service department. I haven't heard one good comment about their dealership.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

I'm surprised they even took it in. Based on my experience at Terry Vaughn Spring's service I'd say 99% of RV dealers operate this way.
Get the part number for the AC unit, call your new preferred RV repair shop and get a ballpark estimate including wait time. I used Texas RV & Car Care for my last 2 repairs. No complaints and they'd be on your way back from picking up your unit from Toppers (HWY 290 / Meuschke Rd.).


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

I hope you didn't pay upfront for the ac unit! Been my experience when they take your money & take that long & you keep hearing its on order, they've taken your money & spent it elsewhere & are waiting to catch up so they can get more money from new walk-ins to order your item. Good luck.


----------

